# 98 Maxima injen CAI



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

My friend is interested in purchasing the Injen CAI for his 98 Maxima.
I've looked in the Injen website and they sell the CAI for 6/94-6/98, and 98-99. Which should I get and what is the difference?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

iirc the only different dates should be 95-96 and 97-99.

SouthWest Autoworks
95/96
97-99

I looked up the Injen site and it has 3 different dealers it links for pricing. I'd go with SouthWest Autoworks if I were you. It's only $239 there.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Thanks man :cheers: 
Thanks for not flaming a noob question :thumbup:


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

hey you got to make sure you spend your hard earned cash on the right stuff ! :thumbup:


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

tell your friend not to waste his moeny and get an ebay intake with a K&N filter, air is air, you cant alter the molecular properties of it with an INJEN or any other intake, but you can bring in the cold air to the engine and filter is properly and allow maximum airflow, all intakes will generally give you the same gains, the ebay intake will require you to put the air temperature sensor somewhere around the intake so that it has an accurate reading(meaning tie it down) thast the only difference. If your friend wants to spend $200, thast fine, but if he wants to save cash and get virtually the same performance, then go ebay with an K&N, JWT, or Stillen cone filter (theyre reusable)


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

pop filters make the max growl and with the CAI it sounds gay. get the cheaper filter cone.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

mansurxk said:


> tell your friend not to waste his moeny and get an ebay intake with a K&N filter, air is air, you cant alter the molecular properties of it with an INJEN or any other intake, but you can bring in the cold air to the engine and filter is properly and allow maximum airflow, all intakes will generally give you the same gains, the ebay intake will require you to put the air temperature sensor somewhere around the intake so that it has an accurate reading(meaning tie it down) thast the only difference. If your friend wants to spend $200, thast fine, but if he wants to save cash and get virtually the same performance, then go ebay with an K&N, JWT, or Stillen cone filter (theyre reusable)


The only bad thing about the eBay intakes is the metal...it is very thin. The eBay intakes are also not researched to produce the maximum amount of velocity for best performance. You get what you pay for.
If you are searching for the 'best' performance then go with Injen or some other name brand. The eBay cai would most likely not see as much of a gain.


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

MrEous said:


> The only bad thing about the eBay intakes is the metal...it is very thin. The eBay intakes are also not researched to produce the maximum amount of velocity for best performance. You get what you pay for.
> If you are searching for the 'best' performance then go with Injen or some other name brand. The eBay cai would most likely not see as much of a gain.



can i ask why teh metal makes a difference? only thing i can think of is that if the metal gets real hot itll be heating up the air passing through the pipe, and the filter is what will take care of the velocity unless the injen pipe has considerable more diameter on the pipe, its not going to produce significant amount of gains to justify 200+ dollars, again the filter will take care of the air flow so long as the pipe can handle the air flow...why in the world would you blow so much money when you can just purcahse an ebay intake or hack your airbox or make an oscai, and use the rest of the money to buy a ypipe. btw you need alot more than thin metal to decrease velocity in a metal pipe, i eat sleep and drink engineering material, in the end i think its just theory vs the hype


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Thinner metal will not keep things as insulated, yes.
The sound from the thin metal is also very different.

I don't have any kind of CAI...I spent my money on a Frankencar and a popcharger (open filter in the engine bay).

CAI = low end power (Maximas already have plenty of low end power)
Stock = mid power
WAI (popcharger) = High end power.

It's really your choice...a guy on Maxima.org, DaveB, tested at the track with 3 different intakes and there really isn't a difference in the et and mph between any of the intakes, aside from the stock box.


----------

